# Riddle of the Day



## Rhyno47 (Jan 16, 2010)

I control all, and yet I destroy everything. I am imeasurable, and yet I am measured every second. My reach is relative, and yet I change everything I touch. What am I? 

By:Ryan Seiler


----------



## Candy (Jan 17, 2010)

TIME.................


----------



## Rhyno47 (Jan 17, 2010)

Good job! I gotta think of a better one.


----------



## Candy (Jan 17, 2010)

It was a good one.


----------



## Isa (Jan 17, 2010)

You are good Candy! Congrats! I love riddles


----------

